# Can you get deactivated for this?



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 136533


They will find a way to send you to FUBER FULLTIME!!!! Can not game as before.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

what you mean fuber?
i dont close the app or switch to airplain mode...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

If you are using this trick to try to falsify your acceptance rating to qualify for PDB, then yes, you will eventually be deactivated for fraud.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 136533


Lyft can't deactivate you for a low acceptance rating. Go as low as you want.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Lyft is queen of the nastygram bs.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. Lyft is queen of the nastygram bs.


So true.

If the phrase "you may be deactivated" or similar does not ACTUALLY appear in the warning email/popup/text, you are fine (they love to imply it). If it does, stop whatever they are objecting to immediately. Once this phrase is used, they appear to have a hair trigger. So far, they almost exclusively reserve this language for excessive cancellations.

Personally, I would only cancel for a safety issue. But I don't drive late night, so my last cancel, that wasn't a no show, was maybe a year ago. If it is a business reason, I just take my lumps on the ride, and hopefully learn something so I don't do it again. On the flip side, I have no qualms running a 50 or 60% acceptance rate if Lyft chooses not to provide a financial incentive to accept less profitable rides, which has been the case lately.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

If you do airplane mode or force quit app, be sure to uninstall it (or clear data/cache) before you open it again (or turn off airplane mode). 

The Lyft app maintains an offline tape of certain things that gets uploaded as soon as you are back online. Clearing data or uninstalling the app deletes this data.

The filename is:
/data/data/com.lyft.android.driver/files/lyftdeferredcalls.tape

There may be other ways they detect lapse avoidance so cant say for sure this will prevent that warning anyway.


Last week I lost cell coverage for 10-15mins while dropping off at red rock canyon. 

When I regained it I looked back at that trip to make sure it was paid properly and when I zoomed into the map it had gps tracks for the entire trip including every little turn I made while dropping off. 

I had sort of doubted that Lyft kept *detailed* records things while the internet is down to then upload when back online but that trip proved otherwise.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DexNex said:


> If you are using this trick to try to falsify your acceptance rating to qualify for PDB, then yes, you will eventually be deactivated for fraud.


Exactly, it's just like the The Rule of Law; laws are made to give government leverage over its citizens.

Without the PDB, they can't say squat about your acceptance rate.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

My friend, learn to fake your disconnection.

Airplanemode is a thing of the past today.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> If you do airplane mode or force quit app, be sure to uninstall it (or clear data/cache) before you open it again (or turn off airplane mode).
> 
> The Lyft app maintains an offline tape of certain things that gets uploaded as soon as you are back online. Clearing data or uninstalling the app deletes this data.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU beezlewaxin! That's the kind of info we want to see here!!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

d0n said:


> My friend, learn to fake your disconnection.
> 
> Airplanemode is a thing of the past today.


and would you fake a disconection? Just by the fact you dropped on a request, they already consider it as "air plane mode or forcing quit app". They count how many you did it and after some they put on your acp hating and send you that msg


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 136533


Probably not.

Its been a permanent fixture in my app ever since they first added it


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

it depends on your market , in SF we don't get penalized for this , friends have 10% acceptance ratin ( they send warning emails like regularly) I think I'm at 67% I only do scheduled rides and no line ever.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I airplane mode all the time but have never gotten a warning about it. I did receive this this morning though:


> Aim to Complete Every Ride You Accept
> 
> It looks like your passengers have been cancelling a few rides lately, especially after you contact them. As a friendly reminder, you should aim to complete every ride you accept unless there's an emergency. Cancellations are frustrating for passengers, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride.
> 
> ...


I'm driving Summerfest in Milwaukee and it's one big clustermuck. Sometimes I'll call the passenger and they'll decide to cancel on me when I tell them it will be a while until I can get to them. Why the hell should this count against me?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> If you do airplane mode or force quit app, be sure to uninstall it (or clear data/cache) before you open it again (or turn off airplane mode).
> 
> The Lyft app maintains an offline tape of certain things that gets uploaded as soon as you are back online. Clearing data or uninstalling the app deletes this data.
> 
> ...


This is some boss ass shit. Im glad u posted it. Please believe i will put it to the test for verification. But. I like u man


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

If you aren't going for PDB (or the rental program I think) your acceptance rate is meaningless. You have more to.worry about from Y2K.

My acceptance rate is currently in the 20% range. I get those as well as the warning on pings that my acceptance rate is low.

Your main duty is NOT to pick up every ride Lyft sends you. Your main duty is to MAKE MONEY. Base rate rides, ESPECIALLY Line, are financial suicide. If you're in a PT zone and you get a 20 minute away base rate ping, why take it?

Lyft is very passive aggressive with tricks like this. Ignore it.

Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

so i just got it today, now im scared about deactivation lol


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

No. 

BFD. They send me this crap all the time. It so freeing to not be hooked on PDB. I make the same money on half the trips and mileage. trips were 10 average are now 20. #Fpdb.

Casino gaming=Uber/Lyft. House will always win. Think about the lyrics to the Gambler. Kenny rogers....


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 138108
> so i just got it today, now im scared about deactivation lol


Unless it's explicit wording along the lines of "you'll be deactivated for skipping or not accepting pings", Lyft will NOT deactivate you.

Scared of what? Getting expelled from a platform that mentally conditions you as if you're an employee by sending these nasty grams and e-mails about performance and upholding customer satisfaction?

As JJS states, work and game the system because Lyft and Uber are definitely gaming you. Skip and let pings pass if you feel it doesn't benefit your bottom line. (Do not, however, accept AND THEN cancel because excessively doing this will get you deactivated).

This e-mail is just Lyft's way of swinging their d*ck around letting you know who top boss is. Last time I checked, we're all independent contractors here and that means choosing what ride we want to take or not.

Power Zones. PDBs. Hourly Guarantees. Peak Hours. These are just gimmicks, carrots being dangled in front of your face to get you on the road and online 24/7, thus giving passengers the immediate on-demand ride at base rate. It lowers surge and/or PT, making the service you offer cheap and unprofitable.

Yes, acceptance rates does affect qualifications to any promos or bonuses...but that's assuming you give a damn about those to begin with, which, if I may add, are meager and require higher ride volumes and are contingent on other additional criterias i.e. ride starting at a certain zone/county, peak hour rides, etc.

When you accept every and all pings, including Line, you're telling Lyft, "_*oh yes master, I will do all of your bidding. Send me 8, 10, and even 15 min pings away from me! I want to be under endeared, accepted and approved by you and will not fall beneath 90%. Do with me as you please!*_"

C'mon guys! Stop with this nonsense...unless there is a credible screen shot or an e-mail attachment that explicitly states "we are deactivating you for skipped pings or for not accepting pings", let that AR fall like a brick and do rides that benefit you! All other accounts of "deactivation by AR" are merely hearsay and meant to scare you.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for your honest comment, i will def follow it


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 138108
> so i just got it today, now im scared about deactivation lol


I think this is a classic example of Lyft driver intimidation, nothing less.

So you as an independent contractor are being told to lower your already low earnings so that you don't create a "bad impression" for Lyft's customers. Lyft knows full well that they can't threaten deactivation for low acceptance rate because it flips the legal switch from contractor to employee (as tested in CA courts at least). It amazes me that Lyft has a public reputation as being "nice" to drivers. They only have this reputation because Uber, or at least the Uber of the past, was truly nasty to drivers, and went out of their way to be nasty as demonstrated in their former CEO being nasty to his own driver, caught on video. Lyft is just exploitative for their own financial gain.


----------



## Jaymontoya562 (Jul 11, 2017)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 136533


They're gonna start logging you out from about 10 minutes to an hour. Start accepting your requests. They have logged me out twice but I have 415 rides under my belt right now and usually keep a score of 4.8-4.9 . So they began to fall back, the more you ride the less you get those notifications bro.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

If they LOG you put that is punishment and not legal. You are an independant contractor. They have written huge checks and can not do what you allege. Cancelling is a problem you will get nailed for that. I never cancel. Unless it will result in damage to me or my car. My acceptance is 23%. Has been for more than a month now. Cancellation 0%. Driver rating 5.0. 7800 trips on Lyft


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

7.800 rides lol you are a fkn god, they should had your statuate as the most badass driver.
cant belive it


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 138108
> so i just got it today, now im scared about deactivation lol


...a bad impression of the community...
[So passengers would get to see what drivers get to see]

They left something out....like the truth


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

My blood alcohol content is frequently higher than my Lyft acceptance rate


----------

